# (rh) player with limited wrist range of motion



## Tbtitan76 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been playing for about 8 months now and things have been up and down so far. I had a few surgeries on my right wrist a few years ago that left me with limited range of motion. I have tried numerous grips and found that the 10 finger grip was the most comfortable, accurate, and provided great distance. However I am concerned about my swing as I really have a problem with hinging my wrists. Is there a particular swing style that I can see or any suggestions that may help me further improve? Something that most of the guys I play with are dumbfounded with is the fact that I hit my long irons long and accurate but I typically hit 5-pw with an extremely exaggerated draw. I also seem to take long thin divots with my short irons. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a shoulder injury that I have had to adpt my swing to. I might be able to get more distance if I could do a full swing.

if you've adapted a grip that has made your swing effective for distance and accuracy then stay with that and adjust your stance to control the fade.

Next Contact cbwheel on this forum he is PGTAA certified and if I remember correctly specializes in golf physical fitness and can give more sound advise.

keep going and good luck
Bob


----------

